# Marlin 336 stock



## NastyBruises11B (Mar 11, 2016)

The forward piece of the stock on my 336 is loose...Any ideas on how to tighten? It doesn't affect anything (that I've noticed) just really annoying


----------



## sbroadwell (Mar 11, 2016)

I'll be watching this one - mine wiggles a little bit, too. Can't figure out how to tighten it.


----------



## Bucky T (Mar 11, 2016)

Mine is a 336.  No letters.  And it's wiggled for years.  I'm watching too.  lol


----------



## hdgapeach (Mar 11, 2016)

All of y'all are making me wonder about the two I have.  I'll go dig 'em out and see if either (or both) of 'em move any. 

Either way, I'll tear at least one of 'em down and see what may or may not be the cause and report back what I find.  I have one that is pretty old but like new.  Hasn't had a full tube of ammo through the pipe.  If it wiggles, I'll be confident in saying it came that way from the factory.  We shall see......


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 12, 2016)

Old school wood, tends to shrink a little. No biggie unless it makes a lot of noise in the woods. Dad just used some brown paper sack strips to shim his tight. I just let mine be, still not as sloppy as a Win 94.
Guess you could always glass bed it, but a lot of mess for little gain.


----------



## sbroadwell (Mar 12, 2016)

Anvil Head said:


> Old school wood, tends to shrink a little. No biggie unless it makes a lot of noise in the woods. Dad just used some brown paper sack strips to shim his tight. I just let mine be, still not as sloppy as a Win 94.
> Guess you could always glass bed it, but a lot of mess for little gain.



Yeah, you are probably right. I bought mine in 1968, used it hard for several years, then it hung on the wall till this year. Got it down, took it apart, cleaned it. That's when I noticed the looseness. Don't think it used to be that way.

But, don't see how it hurts anything.


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 13, 2016)

Doesn't bother me much either. Reminds me of all those old creaks and bumps in some of my earlier vehicles.......'51 DeSoto, '61 Apache 10, etc.
Actually more annoying when the noises quit.


----------



## roperdoc (Mar 13, 2016)

Shrinking probably explains it. Glass bedding or shimming would most likely take care of it, but if you use paper you better oil or grease it so you don't get a rusty spot.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Apr 5, 2016)

You could field your question here(Marlinowners.com) also.  They helped me fast with a jamb on my 336.


----------

